# wanted land for next season tift,worth, turner



## vanillagorilla (Oct 2, 2011)

in or around tift county with in hour drive. let me know thanks!!!


----------



## vanillagorilla (Oct 7, 2011)

anyone???????


----------



## bandit819 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like I'll have slots open next year. I have 2 open now. 550 acres in Dooly Co. about a mile off the river. Check out our thread in the leases looking for members section under Dooly Co Club. Contact Robbie @ 321-231-4354 if interested.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Oct 9, 2011)

anyone can contact me at 229*392*5708(BJ) or at 
aircj82@yahoo.com


----------



## vanillagorilla (Oct 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## vanillagorilla (Oct 22, 2011)

Ttt^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Oct 31, 2011)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## vanillagorilla (Nov 16, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Buckerama (Nov 17, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## vanillagorilla (Nov 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## vanillagorilla (Nov 27, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## jkoch (Nov 27, 2011)

I know we will have some openings next year. We are in Stewart County, approx 2600 acres QDM with lots of hogs and turkeys. Camp area has power and water. Pm for more info.


----------



## vanillagorilla (Dec 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## vanillagorilla (Dec 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## vanillagorilla (Dec 23, 2011)

ttttttt


----------



## T-BONER (Dec 24, 2011)

jkoch said:


> I know we will have some openings next year. We are in Stewart County, approx 2600 acres QDM with lots of hogs and turkeys. Camp area has power and water. Pm for more info.



Where in co.--member cost?


----------



## cr4zygui (Dec 26, 2011)

T-BONER said:


> Where in co.--member cost?



I would like to know the same lol


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 5, 2012)

tttt


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## vanillagorilla (Jan 31, 2012)

ttt


----------

